# Rezept für Trüschen?



## Sportfischer (27. Oktober 2000)

Hallo ihr Köche!
In meiner Tiefkühltruhe wartet noch immer eine Trüsche (auch Steinbeisser, Aalquappe genannt) auf ihren letzten Gang bis hin zum Teller! Da dieser Edelfisch der erste seiner Art war, der mit da völlig überraschend an den Haken gegangen ist, habe ich keinen blassen Schimmer, wie ich den nun am besten zubereiten könnte! Meine Frau hat sich zwar zwischenzeitlich mit jeglichem Lesestoff dazu eingedeckt, aber vielleicht weiss einer ja von Euch aus Erfahrung, wie er am besten schmeckt!
Fragen kostet ja bekanntlich nix!Ein Petri Heil mal wieder vom Bodensee-
André Mastel
-- 
http://www.mastel.ch/sportfischer.html


----------



## chippog (2. November 2000)

leider habe ich diesen edlen fisch noch nicht zubereiten dürfen. dennoch ein tipp: falls es nicht zu viel mühe macht, versuche doch einfach zwei, gar drei verschiedene rezepte gleichzeitig, zum beispiel was mit kochen, braten, suppe oder dünsten. das mache ich manchmal, wenn ein mir neuer fisch zubereitet werden soll. je weniger gewürz je mehr schmeckst du ja auch den fisch. und lass ihn nicht zu lange in der truhe liegen, der altert auch dort.------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von chippog am 02-11-2000 um 13:48.]


----------

